
YouTube - Shouting in the Datacenter, disk latency and vibration  - jacquesm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDacjrSCeq4
======
jacquesm
Better move those speakers away from those drives.

I realized that hard drives were sensitive to vibration, but not that they
were _this_ sensitive.

